

Ask HN: Would an HN story source URL stats index page be interesting? - cdvonstinkpot

I always find it interesting to see all the different sources of stories that make it to HN, and was just wondering if people would find it interesting to see a page which listed the base URLs all the stories came from in order of frequency. Like maybe for the first 100 stories on either the main or new pages.<p>Maybe if pg doesn't want to add such a feature, a creative web dev could create such a page on their site for us to see?<p>I'd try but I don't code.
======
cdvonstinkpot
I made a suggestion in the official 'Feature Request' thread, in case anyone
wants to vote for it there:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5807651>

